
Tory shadow defence minister loses laptop, possibly secrets - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/security/cybercrime/news/index.cfm?newsid=19968
======
protomyth
I'm getting the feeling more people need to stop using laptops without things
like: remote wipe, too many attempts/wipe drive, encrypted home partitions

